# Nintendo Witch



## Deleted User (Jul 9, 2017)

For 30 minutes in Photoshop, I think it turned out decent.
Maybe I'll do Nintendo Bitch next. 

yes, that may or may not be me


----------



## osirisjem (Jul 13, 2017)

Nintendo Itch ?


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jul 13, 2017)

osirisjem said:


> Nintendo Itch ?


Nintendo glitch would be better


----------



## BlueFox gui (Jul 13, 2017)

Nintendo Bitch


----------



## RevPokemon (Jul 13, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Nintendo glitch would be better


And put Missing No on it!


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 14, 2017)

osirisjem said:


> Nintendo Itch ?


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jul 14, 2017)

Petraplexity said:


> View attachment 92769


Make Nintendo glitch


----------



## Xanthe (Jul 14, 2017)

That looks real af for a photoshop. I consider my self a little more than advanced, and I still can't figure out how you made the witch look like shit quality lmao (Not a good thing to NOT know lol). I'm assuming you used a blur to make it look bad.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 14, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Make Nintendo glitch


i am bitch 



Xanthe said:


> That looks real af for a photoshop. I consider my self a little more than advanced, and I still can't figure out how you made the witch look like shit quality lmao (Not a good thing to NOT know lol). I'm assuming you used a blur to make it look bad.


yeah, mostly
and i consider myself pretty below average, just good enough


----------



## jt_1258 (Jul 14, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Nintendo glitch would be better


Nintendo Skiddo?


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 14, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> Nintendo glitch would be better





RevPokemon said:


> And put Missing No on it!





Dionicio3 said:


> Make Nintendo glitch


it looks like shit lol


----------



## jt_1258 (Jul 14, 2017)

Petraplexity said:


> it looks like shit lol
> 
> View attachment 92776


the fake stickers are pealing off o.o


----------



## CatmanFan (Jul 14, 2017)

*nintendo ditch plz*


----------



## migles (Jul 14, 2017)

@Petraplexity less photoshop more real customization...


----------



## Sliter (Jul 14, 2017)

"new WiiU" please? XD


----------



## osirisjem (Jul 14, 2017)

Nintendo Bitch
With middle finger salute


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 14, 2017)

so, instead of making nintendo bitch, ditch, or new wii u, i did something completely different


----------

